# I Dont Do Gold But...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

...this Accutron and Bracelet combination seem so perfectly matched to my eyes. It is Ken's watch; I've replaced the movement in it for him...the original had serious water damage and was useless.

The way the curves on the bracelet run into the case shape is just perfect. The bracelet is not marked Bulova, and I can't remember who the maker is (it is already on its way back to Ken so I can't look it up) but surely these two were sold together?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

You really have made a stunning job of that paul and I,m sure that bracelet came with it because it matches so well, ita a duchess bracelet in rolled gold and a 10K case if I remember right. That new crystal finishes it off a treat


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ken, I _really do_ like this combination...I think it looks great. :thumbsup:

I don't often bother taking photos of the whole bracelet but, in this case, just had to do that first photo of the complete package.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I do gold and I love it


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Absolutely perfect combination! I must say though, those bands are the worst to put on with the clasp arrangement. I own a few staps that are somewhat similar and although I appreciate how they look on the wtist, I curse every time I try to get the tail slid through the clasp while trying to hold the watch it place.

Having said that, I wouldn't change it on that watch for anything.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi bill I know what you mean about doing them up, the best way is to turn them upside down so the clasp is on the top of your wrist.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

My girlfriend Esther (who happened to be looking over my shoulder as I opened this thread) says that she really likes it, she said the strap is very unique and goes really well with the watch. I'm not a fan of gold either unless it's an accent, but that Bulova looks excellent on that strap.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> ...this Accutron and Bracelet combination seem so perfectly matched to my eyes. It is Ken's watch; I've replaced the movement in it for him...the original had serious water damage and was useless.
> 
> The way the curves on the bracelet run into the case shape is just perfect. The bracelet is not marked Bulova, and I can't remember who the maker is (it is already on its way back to Ken so I can't look it up) but surely these two were sold together?


stainless type guy myself! but that is a stuning combination, love the tuning fork face the whole thing harks back to the designs coming out of the states in the 50s/60s . Top watch.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't do gold either but I am with you Paul, that really is a cracker. The caseshape is practically run of the mill but combined with that brace and dial it is truly fantastic.

Well done Ken, you've a real sweetie. One of the greatest appeals about Accutron for me is the seemingly infinite variations, all are cool but some (like yours) are truly unique.

nice one fellas

Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

hey, I've little time for photos at the mo but can make some each day (plus the suns back out). this lovely hummer reminded me that its been a good couple of years since our last 'tennis thread'. How many new Accy/hummer fans do we have around. We should have another go, no competition this time eh? 

I'll start a thread in the photo forum.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

foztex said:


> hey, I've little time for photos at the mo but can make some each day (plus the suns back out). this lovely hummer reminded me that its been a good couple of years since our last 'tennis thread'. How many new Accy/hummer fans do we have around. We should have another go, no competition this time eh?
> 
> I'll start a thread in the photo forum.
> 
> ...


Well I'm one - I was intrigued by the tales of humming, then found one in a flea market whilst working in California late last year. I now have three


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

foztex said:


> hey, I've little time for photos at the mo but can make some each day (plus the suns back out). this lovely hummer reminded me that its been a good couple of years since our last 'tennis thread'. How many new Accy/hummer fans do we have around. We should have another go, no competition this time eh?
> 
> I'll start a thread in the photo forum.
> 
> ...


One that i know of. regards Andy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi I would just like to thank all you lads for the nice comments about my watch and I,m looking forward to getting it back tomorrow. A special thanks to paul for all the work he put into it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:

All what Paul said and more, lovely combo, that is a classy watch - the make doesn't matter, it's just

*RIGHT*


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:
> 
> All what Paul said and more, lovely combo, that is a classy watch - the make doesn't matter, it's just
> 
> *RIGHT*


Welcome back home Mel its always nice to have your comments, unlike paul I would have never mentioned Timex watches no decorum that lad. :lol:


----------

